# Iphone won't connect to my router



## tnks2hp (Nov 8, 2012)

My Iphone 4s will no longer connect to my WRT54G Linksys router. I know it's a security issue because if I disable security, then it connects. I'm using WPA-Personal, AES, Mixed mode 

I've already tried resetting the network settinegs on the iphone a couple of times. 

Any ideas??


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Please on the iphone go to settings>Wi-Fi>your wireless SSID and click foget this network reboot iphone then connect to your router again entering the network key again when prompted.

Please check connectivity.


----------



## tnks2hp (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.

When I go to Wifi settings and I select my network, I don't get the option to tell it to "forget this network". If I keep pressing for a few seconds, it wants the password, and I can't scroll anywhere.. just the keyboard, if I tap on the network name it goes to a page where it wants to know if it's a screen that says IP Address on top, and then I have 3 choices of DHCP (which is what I have ) BootP, and Static. Under the DHCP tab there are no enteries and the cursor doesn't even allow me to type anything except under DNS! 

I would like to find out where this "forget this network" is! I've poked around but can't seem to find it!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok when it shows list of networks and your network is displayed there is a little blue arrow to the right of it click on that it will take you thru to another screen and at top or bottom of screen you scroll if neccessary there will be a forget this network link please click on that.

Then please shutdown iphone leave for 2 minutes and then switch on again and try and reconnect entering network key.


----------

